# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  [Help] - Không đăng được bài trong mục "Cần Mua"

## CANHCNC

Em chào các anh trong diễn đàn, e lính mới, mới gia nhập diễn đàn
Hiện tại em đang cần mua 2 cặp BK-BF cũ hàng nhật mà vào thư mục "Cần Mua" của diễn đàn ko thấy cái nút "Tạo Chủ Đề Mới" ở đâu
Bác nào giúp em với ạ. Em xin cảm ơn.
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Chức năng tạo chủ đề không có vì bạn chưa đủ quyền để tạo chủ đề trong khu vực hạn chế.
Vui lòng đọc Nội quy trước khi viết bài để không phạm quy.

----------


## cnclaser

viết bao nhiêu bài mới được đăng thế cụ

----------

